# Using mortising bit & chisel set.



## Brucefl56 (Aug 18, 2018)

Hi,
I have a friend that recently bought a Vulcan 5 piece mortising bit & chisel set. There was no type of instructions with it and he would like to learn how to use it. He is pretty proficient in woodworking and he picked this set up in a yard sale. He does not own a computer so it is pretty difficult to watch video's on usage on you tube or elsewhere. I have scoured the net trying to find something that I could print off from a .pdf file or a user type manual itself to no avail. Plenty of information out there if you want to buy or some instructions, but not what I was looking for. I came across this forum, so my Uncle always said if you do not know something, the best thing is to ask. I would appreciate any assistance anyone could give me on where to get a users manual, or a site that might have a pdf file on using the above (type) set? Thanks and will appreciate any help. I was not sure if this was the particular sub-forum to use. Thanks Bruce


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome N/A..
could you by chance have a model #..
is it a drill press attachment, chisel set only or a mortiser??
a picture would be nice...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Bruce and welcome. I looked for that set but came up empty. Like Stick said we need more info. And possibly pictures.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Glad you chose to join the fun. Post whatever info is on the tool, or package if you still have it. A closeup picture definitely helps for obscure tools.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bruce...

Those Vulcan mortising bits are an economy line of bits. Designed specifically for use in a mortising machine or a drill press w/mortising attachment.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Bruce.


----------



## Brucefl56 (Aug 18, 2018)

Ok here it goes, he brought to me the other day and finally figured how to get a few pictures from my (Old 14 yr old) phone to the computer (easily). I looked the case over as well as the bits and can find no model number or identifying marks. I am in hopes someone make give (him) me directions on how to get instructions or some type of manual to use it. Now if I get the drag and drop to work right lol
I appreciate any assistance you can give me, as he has never used them before. I would assume at one time it came with some sort of instructions. He does have a drill press (not that will help much) thanks Bruce

does look interesting to use, maybe I will have to figure out how to use them


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you need machinery to use them...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

These are just bits and chisels. You also must have either a mortising machine or a bit holder attachment that goes on the drill press and holds the chisel in position while the bit rotates, as seen in the previous post's pictures.

Stick posted the tools you need.

The drill leads the cut and the down pressure enables the chisel to square the hole. You push the mortise side up against a fence to assure alignment of the mortise with the side of the workpiece. This allows you to make consistent mortises in multiple pieces. Don't know if the mortising bits and chisels fit in some sort of standard bit holder. But you can visit a woodworking store with the bits and see if they fit or if they can be fitted. 

You can also visit the company site Vulcan Tools | Demolition Tools & Carbide Drills, and seek instructions and accessories information there.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

In the photo that Stick posted the upper example looks to be the Delta attachment that I have. It attaches to the quill of a drill press. It only goes up to half inch chisels. The mortiser in the second picture will take the five eighths size chisel. So that set was meant for use in a mortiser to use all five chisels. In use the drill bit part hogs out most of the waste and the chisels just shave the edge of the holes. They work really well. The individual chisels and matching bits are worth around $15 each. I don`t know what the full set is worth.


----------

